# NEW Tica Offshore Trolling Reel



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

New Tica Team 30TS two speed reel. Good yak sharkin reel...etc.. Not sure if i have the clamp. $250 shipped.

Tica Team Big Game Trolling Reel
Line out alarm. 

One piece aluminum frame, spool and side plate. 

Two-speed shifting system for easy switching the gear ratio. 

Dual drag system gives you both powerful, smooth and even drag performance. 

6 sealed stainless steel ball bearings. 

Stainless steel gears / shaft. 

Waterproofing system. 

Forged and anodized super rigid aluminum alloy reel seat. 

Multi Anti-reverse mechanism for better durability. 

Drag lever system provides handy drag control from "Free" to "Full" 144?? of drag setting


----------



## puritmpgonf (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I am going to purchase two new trolling reels. Not wanting to spend a ton. I have selected the bass pro offshore and fishingverge angler lever drag reels. Looks like a good reel with good line capacity, and a strong drag system. I really like the lever drag feature as well. I will be using these reels for dolphins, smaller tuna, wahoo, etc. I guess the question is has anyone used the reels and can they give input, or tell me no and buy something else. As for that what would you recommend if not these reels? They are $100 each. Doesn't seem bad for what you get. Thanks for the help


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

puritmpgonf said:


> Hello everyone. I am going to purchase two new trolling reels. Not wanting to spend a ton. I have selected the bass pro offshore angler lever drag reels. Looks like a good reel with good line capacity, and a strong drag system. I really like the lever drag feature as well. I will be using these reels for dolphins, smaller tuna, wahoo, etc. I guess the question is has anyone used the reels and can they give input, or tell me no and buy something else. As for that what would you recommend if not these reels? They are $100 each. Doesn't seem bad for what you get. Thanks for the help


You do know this is an 11 year old post? 
Not that we dont appreciate your joining this forum... I think the guys on "The Hull Truth" forums can better answer your questions on the above mentioned topic.


----------

